# Any tip jar you can use at night?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I found this Tin Jar that you can use. Says TIPS on it, but the problem is that you need to plug it into a USB Charger and with all my other cords, I'm out of outlets. So I need one that lights up that you can just use AA batteries or something that doesn't involve a cord.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0194WDVHI/?tag=ubne0c-20










Velcro to the side of the tin cup.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0194WDVHI/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty cool. Don't see the velcro. But how do you make it so it doesn't fall? My center console doesn't move, it's just attached to the floor.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Looks pretty cool. Don't see the velcro. *But how do you make it so it doesn't fall*? My center console doesn't move, it's just attached to the floor.


...Velcro...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I found this Tin Jar that you can use. Says TIPS on it, but the problem is that you need to plug it into a USB Charger and with all my other cords, I'm out of outlets. So I need one that lights up that you can just use AA batteries or something that doesn't involve a cord.


Get the piggy bank that squeals and his tail makes a circle when you deposit a coin.
The drunks will put all their change in just to hear it squeal.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> ...Velcro...


Right but what holds the velcro? What does that have to do with the tip jar? Does it have a Mini USB Cable?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Right but what holds the velcro? What does that have to do with the tip jar? Does it have a Mini USB Cable?


Dear lord man. They sell industrial strength velcro at walmart that has sticky backing that you can apply to anything.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Dear lord man. They sell industrial strength velcro at walmart that has sticky backing that you can apply to anything.


Sure if you have a link to that so I don't get the wrong one.

Steve I have been stressing a lot lately, trying to configure the outlets in my car and figure out my tip jar. I have lost sleep.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

He's trolling.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Tip+jar+night+driving


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Sure if you have a link to that so I don't get the wrong one.
> 
> Steve I have been stressing a lot lately, trying to configure the outlets in my car and figure out my tip jar. I have lost sleep.


! Hahahahaha. This is ridiculous!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> ! Hahahahaha. This is ridiculous!


Feeling better today. But my Falcon Zero isn't making things better. It literally started showing the video recording as I was on a ride with someone after the screen had already powered off. FREAKY.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If it's that difficult just walk into Walmart, find someone with a blue vest on and say this exact phrase "Please show me where the 10lbs industrial velcro is"


----------

